# show us your BASS



## JustJoe13 (Jul 13, 2007)

We need a thread for everone to put up a pic of some lunkers they have brought in. Give a little info with the pic I.E.-Weight, bait, lake.

And dont be afraid to laugh at yourself!


----------



## JustJoe13 (Jul 13, 2007)

Sorry I had to get a little help with the picture loading thing

Caught (and released) this little bucketmouth in the little pond on my In-laws property in Chireno on a BooYaa double blade spinner.









It runs in the family I guess.....









Finally a Keeper....3lbs(pre-spawn) fell to a watermellon 4" sinko at Diamond Valley Lake, Hemet, Ca









Bay bass out of the San Diego Bay


----------



## Hard Head Jenkins (Jul 25, 2006)

*Show us your Bass!*

A few of the fish from this yr.

Decker








Bastrop








Lake Austin 








Lake Austin









Good Times!

Take Care
H.H.J.


----------



## CAPTAIN KEYSTONE (Jul 2, 2005)

Most Came From Hilltop Lakes AND GIBBONS.


----------



## CAPTAIN KEYSTONE (Jul 2, 2005)

CAPTAIN KEYSTONE said:


> Most Came From Hilltop Lakes


A FEW MORE


----------



## JustJoe13 (Jul 13, 2007)

SEE thats what Im talkin 'Bout!!! Those are some nice Bucketmouths. I need to go fishing with y'all when I get to Texas. Yippee Kei Yeah Mutha-Shutcho mouf


----------



## JustJoe13 (Jul 13, 2007)

CAPTAIN KEYSTONE said:


> Most Came From Hilltop Lakes AND GIBBONS.


in that last pic of your first post how much did that pig weigh. She looks like she about to explode! Beautiful!


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

here's a 9 out of conroe...


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

Caught on a Rebel Grasshopper with a 4# ultra light set up.

19'' Smally


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

DMC your at fayette lake ?


----------



## CAPT JB (Jun 6, 2006)

bayourat that is a small fish ooooooo wait i don't see a photo ha ha ha


----------



## CAPTAIN KEYSTONE (Jul 2, 2005)

JustJoe13 said:


> in that last pic of your first post how much did that pig weigh. She looks like she about to explode! Beautiful!


NO SCALE.


----------



## sfajacks89 (Apr 23, 2007)

Here's a special fish for me. A 7# bass from Fayette. The last fishing trip with my uncle before he died. He pulled the mount off of his wall for the pose.


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Private lake. About a 7 or 8 pounder?


----------



## HawgHunter (May 28, 2007)

*My Hawgs*

The first was caught on silver 1/2 oz rattle trap in a cow cond in Crockett, Texas.
The second is a stringer of large mouth caught in another cow pond in Crockett using the same lure.
The last is of my son and myself with 49 white bass, his 15" large mouth and me with a 28" blue. All were caught out of cypress creek on a yellow and green roadrunner. The cat was caught of cut shad.


----------



## HawgHunter (May 28, 2007)

*Ok...ok...here's the big'un*

Had to get the big ones me and a couple buddies have caught!


----------



## JustJoe13 (Jul 13, 2007)

now thats what im talkin about...Better use 2 hands to hold onto those hawgs!


----------



## Getthenet (Dec 6, 2005)

*Choke Cayon Lake*

My son caught this nice bass in Choke Cayon Lake ,,, ​


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

*Misc*

Here's a few random shots I have on the pc. I've got tons if I ever get them all scanned in.


----------



## JustJoe13 (Jul 13, 2007)

I thought I would revive this old thread to see if it gets anymore hits, Keep it alove 2Coolers. Keep it alive!!


----------



## AggieManger08 (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice 5.5 lb at Amistad this past spring. Caught on 10" senko. Great trip...cant wait to go back!


----------



## JustJoe13 (Jul 13, 2007)

AggieManger08 said:


> Nice 5.5 lb at Amistad this past spring. Caught on 10" senko. Great trip...cant wait to go back!


Beautiful, only 5.5? Post spawn?

Whats homie doing behind you? Is he texting? I hope hes taking a picture. When I go fishin the phone stays in the truck.

Nice pig, nice post!


----------



## AggieManger08 (Aug 8, 2007)

Think it was just good camera work, ha, i dunno. It was during spawn, closer to pre-spawn. HAHA and the homie behind me is the guide, guy put on the fish that day too!


----------



## JustJoe13 (Jul 13, 2007)

My phone goes silent or gets left in the truck. My buddy religiously brings his becuase 3 times when the bite was dead he would start to text someone and get a hit. I was wondering if your buddy was having a slow day and using the ol Magic phone technique


----------



## GTO John (Aug 13, 2007)

Sandbass from Lewisville & Stripers from Texoma


----------



## bass_man (Feb 7, 2007)

*few of the fish*

few fish from this year


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

<--- 10-1 in my avatar

10-14 









13-2










4-4 Smallie










My first double digit bass 11-2










And my prize catch....










A Crappie that ate my 9" Swimbait


----------



## cody layman (Nov 8, 2007)

centervill


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Went bass fishing Sat with my 15 yo daughter on Lake Conroe she caught 6 dad only 3.
So went to a private lake outside huntsville she caught 7, dad caught 4

I must be getting old or something (outfished by a girl)

sorry no pics


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

*Hers mine*

Caught this one Fri 11-9-2007 Fayette County Lake. 5 lbs. And 10 others. Sat caught 12 and Sun. morning 6.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*2007*

here is one


----------



## cody layman (Nov 8, 2007)

last picture is me and my brother


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

*a couple..*

Smallie from Devils River










From Lake Amistad..








Another little critter I caught near Amistad now in an aquarium in my house 








Jason


----------



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)

Guadalupe River, upper region, October 7th, topwater and fishing the kayak at night. 10lb Sufix clear, shorty black Jitterbug working lily pads and the bull frog zone.

24 inches long and 23 inches girth. She's about as good as it gets in the Guadalupe and released to spawn and grow.




































A couple of smallies nailing Texas rigged Pumpkin Seed


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Been here for nearly three years and just found the freshwater section the other day.

My best in 2007. Little over seven on a watermelon lizard at OH Ivie in March.









Green fish are OK and I grew up fishing for them often but these babies are what gets me pumping these days.

Hybrid Stripers. 7.75 and 9.5. Lake Belton. Live shad for bait. The good looking guys in the pic ain't me.


----------

